
Ask HN: Far UVI breather instead of filter face mask? - bwilli123
Would a portable far-UVI breathing apparatus be a better approach to virus proofing than particulate filter face masks or respirators?
Background info links 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hepacart.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;effective-uv-disinfection-lights-4-benefits-of-far-uv-sterilray
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fastlifehacks.com&#x2F;n95-vs-ffp&#x2F;
======
123user456
no idea why this isn't getting more views - "far-uv" (different wavelength vs
uv c) - seems to be a decent tool to kill virus fast...

